# Texas Holey Rock



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a 55 gal tank with loads of Texas Holey Rock. I have rigged two long shafted plastic tubes to routinely siphon the superficial waste, one with a curved tip another straight. NH4, NH3, NH2 not a problem. How often should I completely break it down, removing the rocks and clean the entire tank? The Rock initially was snow white but naturally has stained but still looks pretty neat. I know there is probably debris lodged under the rock but minimal that I can see with the white sand.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I may remove all the rocks etc. out of a tank occasionally - but it is usually when I need to catch a specific fish or something. Sometimes I'll do that just because I'm bored with the aquascape. My tropheus tank is probably due, but I still love the rockwork, and am loathe to take on that kind of a project.

If the tank parameters are fine, fish are healthy, and you are not bothered by a bit of browning, then carry on. Sand is so helpful in this regard, compared to gravel.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree. Since you put the rocks on the glass and the substrate on top nothing really accumulates.


----------

